# Would I be able to order an S15 Body Frame??



## sladydreamer (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello... I m new to nissan Forums I was wondering would it be possiable to order an Nissan S15 Body Fram directly from japan because I m thinking of working on a 240sx and I want it to be a S15 because it's my dream car. And please tell me about the price because I really looking forward to this project car. Please give me some idea on the project car and I would be thankful enough guys later...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

u got some Krazy ambitions.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, getting the entire body is almost impossible (especialy if you want it to be street legal). One thing about the S chassis, underneath all the body panels, the base chassis (at least the front part) is the same on the S13, S14, and S15. THis means, you can mount S15 body panels onto the S13 or 14 including headlights, hood, fenders, bumper and grille. 

An S14 with S15 headlights, front bumper, hood, and fenders:









here's a link to the entire conversion: http://www.visionimports.com/S15.html


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes you can order and buy an s15 shell from nissan. You will have a really hard time getting it road legal though - especially if it is not a USDM car.
Also Nissan only sells shells for a certain time after the production run finishes. Since the production of Japanese S15's finished in 2002, you might not be able to get one.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

uh, the chassis isnt the same. its a little different for all the models. thats why you have to get some of the stuff like a strawberry conversion from an after market group.


BTW, sladydreamer, how did you find out about the S15 and wanted to do a conversion on your 240?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *uh, the chassis isnt the same. its a little different for all the models. thats why you have to get some of the stuff like a strawberry conversion from an after market group. *


 No, it's not EXACTLY the same, however most of the changes in the body are in the exterior body panels and lights. An S15 (cosmetic) conversion is very simple b/c the S15 parts bolt right up with very little differences.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the fenders are not S15 fenders, but ones made for the S13 chassis. the frame itself is a little bit wider for the S15. etc. they didnt use the same chassis for all models/ you cant just go get a JDM hood, fenders, bumper, lights and moutns from an S15 and have them bolt right up. they're altered to fit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If it was exactly the same it would have the same chassis code.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *If it was exactly the same it would have the same chassis code. *


:yesnod:

can you guys imagine how much money nissan would make if they started to sell skylines and silvias in the us?? cha-ching!!


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah but they would probably look totally different than the jdm ones due to our evil laws  

It is also going to cost nissan alot to get the drivetrain and stuff up to US specs and you know how car companies love spending money to do that


----------



## sladydreamer (Oct 15, 2003)

all I can say it's US sucks cus they have all these kind of laws that Some JDM cars can't even get here... I say *probs* to the Japenses hahahah!!! 

Also thinking of what 1997 GA16DE said about buying the front, skirt, headlights, bumper it sounds interesting... and it might work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It will definately work b/c it's been done before. Jus make sure to get the kit like everyone here said. You can find the entire kit in that link I provided above and usually on ebay.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

If you get the JDM panels, with out anything else, you're going to have a hell of a time doing it. you gotta mod the hell out of the fenders and bumper and hood and light supports, etc. its easier to get the stuff already made for the car.


----------



## sladydreamer (Oct 15, 2003)

You think anyone of u guys can help me look for an 95-98 Nissan 240 SX manual??? Around CA?? I m having trouble finding one soo please help me guys.... just leave me an reply if one of you guys found one... I appericated thank you


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

did you try ebay? thas the best place to look for one.


----------



## sladydreamer (Oct 15, 2003)

Man... Having hard time w/ the body kits. They are all hella expensive I wanna get one at a decent price


----------

